# Virus? Videos laden nicht



## wowfanman99 (2. September 2008)

guten abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein problem ist folgendes:
wenn ich bei youtube (und myvideo,clipfish,etc...) ein video abspiele hört das nach ein paar sekunden einfach wieder auf und steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der (rote) ladebalken ist sofort voll und ich kann das video auch in die mitte des videos springen aber auch da läufts nur wenige sekunden - firefox

auch mit IE funktioniert kein video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

an der inetverbindung liegts nicht, hab ich schon gecheckt

heut mittag hat avira einen virus gemeldet, hab ich auch sofort gelöscht und 3mal system überprüft (hat auch einiges gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) aber das problem besteht immer noch

hat jemand einen guten tipp bzgl antivir programm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr weitere infos benötigt - nicht flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: im inet werden manche seiten nicht (vollständig) angezeigt oder ich seh gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder die schriftgröße ist verändert


edit: avira findet beim 4. durchlauf immer noch viren (scriptvirus, zuvor trojaner)

[...ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/FraudPack.26624]
[...ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Fakealert.AAF]


----------



## aseari (2. September 2008)

Du startest Windows im abgesicherten Modus (während des hochfahrens "F8" drücken). Dann lässt du AntiVir nochmal durchlaufen. Obs dann besser ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## wowfanman99 (2. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Du startest Windows im abgesicherten Modus (während des hochfahrens "F8" drücken). Dann lässt du AntiVir nochmal durchlaufen. Obs dann besser ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.



ich versuchs gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfanman99 (2. September 2008)

hat leider nix gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die fünde von avira:

Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Dldr.FraudLoa.NC
Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Crypt.CFI.Gen
Enthält Erkennungsmuster des Exploits EXP/Java.Gimsh.B.2
Enthält Erkennungsmuster des VBS-Scriptvirus VBS/Agent.1002


----------



## aseari (2. September 2008)

dann lad dir mal spybot s&d runter (link gibts bei google) und lass das auch mal durchlaufen.


----------



## wowfanman99 (2. September 2008)

auf der avira-viren-info seite steht, dass 

VBS/Agent.1002

einen registry eintrag editiert. soll ich das wieder auf den alten wert setzen (komm grade nicht auf die avira-hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


 Registry Folgender Registryschlüssel wird geändert:

&#8211; [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore] 
   Alter Wert:
   &#8226; "DisableSR"=dword:00000001
   Neuer Wert:
   &#8226; "DisableSR"=dword:00000000


edit: 
wollte spybot runterladen und hab bei google auf einen link geklickt (chip.de)... und dann kam ieine suchmaschine oder seiten-ladefehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2:
bin ohne link auf chip.de und hab das runtergeldane und wollte starten - es kam folgenden meldung:
The setup files are corruptes. Please obtain a new copy of the program.

das hat ich heut schonmal als ich etwas downloaden wollte...


----------



## wowfanman99 (2. September 2008)

/push

brauche hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (2. September 2008)

so hier sind zwei online viren scanner einen davon durchlaufen lassen danach wenn du es noch nicht hast adaware durchlaufen lassen....

erstmal virenscanner
http://www.kaspersky.com/de/scanforvirus
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html

adaware hier kostenlos heunterladen
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ad-aware-2008...l_13000824.html       sollte der von chip net funzen wie der vorher hier direkt die hauptseite keine angst nicht links auf das first name und email achten rechts steht nochmal download da einfach drauf ^^
http://www.lavasoft.com/single/trialpay.php

so sonst noch flash plugin updaten
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/

neuste version von firefox ^^
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/

sag mal welche firewall haste eigentlich ?  weil ich hatte ein ähnliches porb mit g-data internet security bei mir wars jedenfalls die zu hohe sicherheitseinstellung meiner firewall dadurch wurde das java script geblockt


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das gefühl da is nix mehr zu retten ..


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das gefühl da is nix mehr zu retten ..



mal schauen ob ers ich überhaupt nochmal meldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (3. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein hab ich das gefühl da is nix mehr zu retten ..




Ja ich mein wen du einen Virus oder sonst was auf dem Pc hast und Du Merktes erst wen es zu spät ist Und alles Nicht mehr geht dann Sag ich mal RAUSS MIT DER KACK WINDOWS CD UND REIN INS  vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfanman99 (3. September 2008)

ja, ich melde mich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine besserung, neue programme kann ich nicht installieren, inet seiten weden nur halb angeziegt, es ladet lamgsam usw...

weiß jemand was diese änderung in der reg -vom virus ausgeführt- bewirkt?


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

wowfanman99 schrieb:


> ja, ich melde mich nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haste ne online untersuchung mal porbiert ?

und von der reg edit würde ich erstmal finger von lassen und jemand der da wiklich ahnung von hat "nich mich" ranlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith : grad mal nachgeschlagen also dies hab ich wegen dem reg gefunden

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore\]
"DisableSR"=dword:0000001

Schaltet die aufdringliche und in den meisten Fällen nutzlose Standard-Sicherung ab. Dies spart Festplattenraum und hebt die Performance. Wenn Sie die Wiederherstellung nutzen, eher nicht zu empfehlen.

also sieht es nur aus als würde der standard wiederherstellungspunkt von windows ausgeschaltet


----------



## wowfanman99 (3. September 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> haste ne online untersuchung mal porbiert ?
> 
> und von der reg edit würde ich erstmal finger von lassen und jemand der da wiklich ahnung von hat "nich mich" ranlassen
> 
> ...



scheint doch nicht ganz nutzlos zu sein...

online-untersuchung geht nicht - wenn ich den link anklicke kommt seitenladefehler

warum gibts auf meiner tastatur keinen "oh-s***-button" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen das es dann nur an den ausgeschlateten wiederherstellungspunkt von win liegt weil dadurch bringts normalerweise dein system ncht so durcheinander 

ansonsten mal fix ab zum nächsten zeitschriften händler da hat grad so ne computer zeitung die aktuell gepachte version von kaspersy drin


----------



## wowfanman99 (3. September 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> ich kann mir aber schwer vorstellen das es dann nur an den ausgeschlateten wiederherstellungspunkt von win liegt weil dadurch bringts normalerweise dein system ncht so durcheinander
> 
> ansonsten mal fix ab zum nächsten zeitschriften händler da hat grad so ne computer zeitung die aktuell gepachte version von kaspersy drin




ich wette, bei der installation gibts einen fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

ansonsten wirklich hilft nur externe festplatte das du deine eigenen daten sichern kannst und dann halt system neu aufsetzten ich wüsste sonst nicht mehr wirklich was man noch tun sollte oder könnte aber warte damit noch etwas vieleicht haben andere noch eine lösung^^ und vor dem anschließen der platte mit deinem backup dann aber ne vernünfige antiviren software nicht gerade antivir außer es ist die bezahlte version besser leigste mit Kaspersky was zwar manchmal mit neuen wow patches rumzickt oder halt g-data


----------



## wowfanman99 (3. September 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> ansonsten wirklich hilft nur externe festplatte das du deine eigenen daten sichern kannst und dann halt system neu aufsetzten ich wüsste sonst nicht mehr wirklich was man noch tun sollte oder könnte aber warte damit noch etwas vieleicht haben andere noch eine lösung^^



ich glaub, ich hab auf dem pc kaum daten, die es sich zu sichern lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neu aufsetzen = festplatte formatieren?


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

genau komplett formatieren also einfach windows cd rein und direkt da über das setup wenn du über die cd bootest  wenn du soweiso keine daten hast die sich irgendwie zu sichern lohnen wäre das auch fast meine erste wahl das es dann ja kein verlust ist wenn du deine platte killst


----------



## wowfanman99 (3. September 2008)

windows kann dieses laufwerk nicht formatieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beenden sie die programme, die auf dieses laufwerk zugreifen und stellen sie sicher, dass kein programm den inhalt dieses laufwerks anzeigt. wiederholen sie die formatierung...

ich habe alle programme geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

wowfanman99 schrieb:


> windows kann dieses laufwerk nicht formatieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hast du mit der windows cd gebootet? klingt grad nicht so ^^


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

die aussage, dass die systemwiederherstellung sinnlos ist find ich lustig, weil sie ja jetzt vllt was retten würde xD

wenn du von der cd booten willst (was du musst), dann musste ins bios gehen, da gibts irgendwo was von wegen "boot priority" oder sowas und da stellste dein cd-laufwerk an erste stelle. legst die cd ein, speicherst die bios einstellungen und startest neu. dann sollte was kommen wie
"Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste um von der CD zu starten"

Das machste und violà .. Windows Setup bootet direkt von der CD und kann formatieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2008)

ja bei einem wirklichen virus befall ist die systemwiederherstellung nutzlos ^^


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

ich würd ja mal sagen, dass kommt ganz stark auf den virus an


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2008)

klar genauso braucht man für manche viren keine antiviren software ^^
       genauso kann man ein system viren frei halten ohne antiviren software^^


----------

